# Identify bow



## bowbendr (Jan 5, 2005)

I just bought an old compound from someone, and was wondering if anyone could tell me anything about it. I can't post pics so I'll describe it as best I can. It's at least 10 years old, cause that's when the guy who sold it to me bought it. Probably much older, because of the all wood riser, and wood/glass limbs. It says Martin on the limb sticker, and has Glenn ST. Charles signature (or facsimile) on the riser, over the name "Buckskin". 
Unless someone tells me that it is worth a lot, I'm just going to shoot it for fun. I'm not about to convert from FITA recurve, no matter how many compound friends say that this purchase will make me! Thanks for any help.

Trevor


----------



## osageghost (Jun 16, 2005)

http://groups.msn.com/FriskysLair/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=41


----------

